# TPF Secret Santa 2018



## acparsons (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello All,

    I'll be heading up this years Secret Santa. You will buy a gift and receive a gift. Due to shipping issues, please reply by November 15. 

If you are interested, please PM me with:
1. Your TPF
2. Your Real name
3. Your email address
4. Your home address.
5. Any questions.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 18, 2018)

In, pm sent, thanks


----------



## waday (Oct 18, 2018)

PM sent, thanks @acparsons!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## limr (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm in as well!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 19, 2018)

Ditto


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 19, 2018)

Color me in.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 20, 2018)

I’ve never done this. Is there a suggested price to spend?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 20, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I’ve never done this. Is there a suggested price to spend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



Not really.  It's totally up to you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I’ve never done this. Is there a suggested price to spend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



If you search out the Secret Santa threads from the last few years you’ll find that many people posted photos and descriptions of what they got.


----------



## acparsons (Oct 22, 2018)

The weekly thread bump. What co$t$ nothing yet is priceless?


----------



## limr (Oct 22, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve never done this. Is there a suggested price to spend?
> ...



It also depends on how you are sending the image - digital file or print. Some people just send a print of their choice, while others give the recipient the chance to choose an image and format.


----------



## Destin (Oct 22, 2018)

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > TreeofLifeStairs said:
> ...



There is nothing this year limiting the gift to a print, and nothing setting a price limit. It sounds like people are just going to be purchasing gifts and sending them to each other with no baseline for how much to spend.

This is nothing like how it’s been done in the past, so comparing it to the past is futile. 

Until there is some sort of guideline on price spent or we limit it to prints instead of gifts, I’m sitting this one out. Too many unknowns.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2018)

We did not put any limit or dollar amount the previous 2 years either so not sure what you’re referring to Destin.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2018)

most, if not all, gifts that I saw were printed photos or digital files with permission to print or some related item. 

For example one year I sent a mounted print of a photo that I let the recipient choose from my Flickr feed. The following year, because of the international shipping costs and customs delays I’d run into the year before, I sent a digital file of the chosen image along with a gift card to a store local to the recipient so he could print it if he wanted to.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 22, 2018)

So what exactly are we doing?? I didn't realize it was a gift exchange; I thought it was to send a photograph to the person whose name you were given, in print or digital format, and you'd receive a photo from whoever had your name. 

If it's a gift exchange, I'm not going to participate, I thought it was to send/receive a photo. Can we get some clarification on it? Thanks.


----------



## Destin (Oct 22, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> We did not put any limit or dollar amount the previous 2 years either so not sure what you’re referring to Destin.



The one I participated in last year was a print exchange only.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 22, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> So what exactly are we doing?? I didn't realize it was a gift exchange; I thought it was to send a photograph to the person whose name you were given, in print or digital format, and you'd receive a photo from whoever had your name.
> 
> If it's a gift exchange, I'm not going to participate, I thought it was to send/receive a photo. Can we get some clarification on it? Thanks.



I assumed that it being an image exchange was implied but maybe that was something that was lost in the transfer of organizing this from me to AC.  Participants are always welcome to send prints framed or otherwise if they choose to.  Here is the link to the "rules" as laid out in previous years:   The 2016 TPF Secret Santa thread!  You're too late.



Destin said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > We did not put any limit or dollar amount the previous 2 years either so not sure what you’re referring to Destin.
> ...



See above link.  It's the same thing as in previous years.  

@acparsons - sorry AC, I should have given you the link to Sparky's post with the "rules" to make it clear.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 22, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> So what exactly are we doing?? I didn't realize it was a gift exchange; I thought it was to send a photograph to the person whose name you were given, in print or digital format, and you'd receive a photo from whoever had your name.
> 
> If it's a gift exchange, I'm not going to participate, I thought it was to send/receive a photo. Can we get some clarification on it? Thanks.



You send one out to a forum member as_ their_ Secret Santa.  You will (or should) receive one from _your_ Secret Santa.  It's not a 1-1 swap between you and one other person.  With every participant, there's two others.  A sends a print to B, B sends a print to C, C sends a print to D...... and the last person on the list sends a print to A.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 23, 2018)

I participated the last couple of years, and that's what I thought it was - I got a name and sent a photo to that person; whoever had my name sent photos to me (etc. etc. with each participant sending to whatever person's name they got). 

I didn't know how/where the 'gift' exchange part had come into it. I've done enough of those type Secret Santas before! I liked doing a photo exchange.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## n614cd (Oct 23, 2018)

Sounds like fun

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm in.  PM sent.
I promise not to use any of the Monthly Challenge photos.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 3, 2018)

I`m in and just sent a pm, did this last year with another forum and got a great photo.  If it makes it easier for the member who you team me up with, it would be easier to do sending a photo via email as costs and the PITA of distance could be bad.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2018)

I've sent both physical prints as well as digital files.   Usually the latter when there's a good chance of damage since the recipient lives on the other side of the globe.

One option I have now is since I have my work posted on pixels.com, I could order a print for the recipient and it would be printed closer to them, so less likely to get crushed.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 21, 2018)

I will be emailing my choice of image to the member who has been assigned to me, and they can email me their choice.


----------

